# Our own Michael Schiavello on The Conspiracy Farm



## Ripcord22A (Oct 6, 2016)

Lot of good stuff on here


----------



## Bloke (Oct 6, 2016)

'No such thing as 360 degrees".. yep there is, its the point within the circle (an angle of 360D) which is exactly like becoming a smooth ashlar...


----------



## Michael Schiavello (Oct 30, 2016)

I am glad you enjoyed it, a lot of fun to do the show! Shedding some real light on the topic of Freemasonry.


----------

